
Ask HN: Fun Language for Small Webserver? - tardygrade
I&#x27;m thinking of starting a small web-based project. What are fun languages to do it in? I&#x27;m looking for something instructive, but preferably with sufficient library support so that I don&#x27;t have to write networking libraries or database clients from scratch.
======
the_hoser
It depends on what your needs are, but you're probably best off going with
Python. If you don't need things like websockets, then Flask is really easy to
get into.

------
PaulHoule
Python with aiohttp, particularly with web sockets.

